# Ambient Music



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

So, one of the things i do in real life is DJ, in general, gothic and industrial music. It has had some perks when it comes to atmospheric ambient sounds i needed for our haunt. 
So, 'bands' to look for that work great if you are looking for just creepy tonality.
LULL - Pretty much any of their releases are spooky as heck
Here is a youtube clip





Other recomendations would be :

Lustmord - Monsterous Soul and Zoetrope especially
Robert Rich - specially Stalker and Strata
Harris and Laswell - Somnific Flux

Now, if you are looking for something that has an intence throbbing beat, good for a build up to a Zombie attack, I can not say enough for the Quake sound track, yes, that old video game, they released the sound track to it and , wow, it is good


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Two quick corrections, because I type too quick
It is Lustmord, not Lustmort, and it is Robert Rich, not Rick. Sorry for any confusion.


----------

